# αδέλφια εξ αγχιστείας



## Lexoplast (Aug 5, 2013)

Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ονομασία για τα αδέρφια που δεν έχουν κανέναν κοινό βιολογικό γονιό; Δηλαδή που ο πατέρας του Α χώρισε τη μάνα του Α και παντρεύτηκε τη μάνα του Β, τον οποίο Β η μάνα του τον έκανε με άλλον άντρα πιο πριν.

Ετεροθαλή δεν είναι, γιατί σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ τα ετεροθαλή έχουν έναν κοινό γονιό. Θετά δεν τα λες, γιατί ο θετός προϋποθέτει υιοθεσία. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να υποστηρίξει ότι ο πατέρας του Α υιοθέτησε τον Β και η μητέρα του Β υιοθέτησε τον Α, αλλά αυτό είναι προβληματικό γιατί οι βιολογικοί τους γονείς δεν τους απαρνήθηκαν, οπότε πώς τους υιοθέτησε ο άλλος;

Με άλλα λόγια, τι μου είναι το παιδί της μητριάς μου ή του πατριού μου;


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Stepbrother δηλαδή στα αγγλικά, που μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό από το half brother. Σαν αυτούς εδώ. Δηλαδή αδέλφια από προηγούμενο γάμο και των δύο γονιών. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις κάτι καλύτερο από το *εξ αγχιστείας αδέλφια*, αλλά... καλή τύχη.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει καμία λέξη που να περιγράφει το ζητούμενο, εκτός απο περιφράσεις (τα παιδιά του πατριού μου/ της μητριάς μου).


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Stepbrother δηλαδή στα αγγλικά, που μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό από το half brother.


Ναι, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω half-brother είναι ο ετεροθαλής.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Να πούμε εδώ ότι οι _ετεροθαλείς_ χωρίζονται σε _ομοπάτριους_ και _ομομήτριους_. Αυτό το _αδέλφια εξ αγχιστείας_ εγώ δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω παρά μόνο σαν πιο σύντομο από την περίφραση της SBE. Γιατί ούτε ετεροθαλή είναι αυτά τα παιδιά ούτε αδέλφια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> σαν πιο σύντομο από την περίφραση της SBE.


Ποια περίφραση εννοείς; Αυτό που γράφει η SBE («τα παιδιά του πατριού μου/ της μητριάς μου») είναι κάτι που μόνο ένα από τα αδέλφια μπορεί να πει. Τι κάνουμε όταν πρέπει να περιγράψουμε τη σχέση από τη θέση τρίτου; Έχω κι εγώ μια περίφραση-μακρινάρι: «αδέλφια από προηγούμενο γάμο και των δύο γονιών». Ίσως δεν είναι σωστό να τα πούμε «αδέλφια». Ας ψάξουμε στα κείμενα για «παιδιά από προηγούμενους γάμους».

Στο κληρονομικό δίκαιο (άρθρο 1815 ή 1820) δεν βρήκα κάποια πρόβλεψη.
http://www.karagiannislawfirm.gr/astiko-dikaio/160-ex-adiathetou-diadochi


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2013)

Τα μη συγγενή τέκνα συζύγων;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Μεταξύ τους σχέση δεν υπάρχει γι' αυτό και δεν υπάρχει όρος. Νομικά το μόνο που είναι μεταξύ τους είναι συνδικαιούχοι γονικής περιουσίας. Σχετικά πρόσφατα, δε, ψηφίστηκε να μπορεί ο πατέρας να πάρει επίδομα πολυτεκνίας αν έχει τέσσερα παιδιά από διαφορετικούς γάμους. Γάμος μεταξύ αυτών των παιδιών πρέπει να επιτρέπεται. Γνωρίζει κανείς να μας πει;

Προσωπικά θα έλεγα ένα "παιδιά από διαφορετικούς γονείς", αν και μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβαινε ότι μιλάμε για ετεροθαλή αδέλφια. Στην ουσία είναι καταχρηστικώς ορισμένα ως αδέλφια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

... Αλλά από την άλλη έχουμε την Σταχτοπούτα και τις αδερφές της, με τις οποίες δεν είχε καμία συγγένεια.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2013)

Τα εξ αγχιστείας αδέλφια ονομάζονται «προγόνια», εξ ου και οι σχετικές εκφράσεις για τα μαλώματα κττ.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2621
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10540


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Ζαζ, το θέμα μας ήταν πώς λέγονται μεταξύ τους, όχι σε σχέση με τον έναν γονέα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)

Μεταξύ τους λέγονται _προγόνια_, γι' αυτό και λέμε «μαλώνουν σαν τα προγόνια». Ναι, η λέξη ξεκίνησε με τη μορφή _προγονός/-ή_ σε σχέση με τον άλλο γονέα, αλλά στον πληθυντικό του ουδέτερου γένους καλύπτει και αυτήν ακριβώς τη χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ναι, τα _stepson_ και _stepdaughter_ μπορούν να είναι _προγονός_ και _προγονή_ από την οπτική γωνιά των άλλων γονιών.
Τα έχουμε και σε κοινοτικό κείμενο:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:62002CJ0275:EN:HTML
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:62002CJ0275:EL:HTML

Το πώς μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν από άλλη οπτική γωνιά εξαρτάται, υποθέτω, και από το κείμενο.


----------

